# Anyone ever hear of "Outfitters" mountain bikes



## digitalayon (Jul 31, 2007)

I have this frame called a outfitters expedition I'm trying to figure out the kind of chromoly tubing. all it says it has a sticker that reads "High Strength Chromemoly Tubing light weight construction" It has rear stop for canties, and some terrible looking welds. Also the frame has the old school Alivio Shimano sticker on it from the 96 era. it was free but would I be lucky enough for 4130 or tange?


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

not lucky...


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

The force on this one is not strong but who knows. If you post a picture or two, someone might be able to figure out something about the bike. The descriptions are a bit vague.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

For some reason I'm thinking it was a house brand for a sporting goods store. Could be 4130 but if it were it would probably say, but not necessarily. Almost defianately not Tange.


----------

